

AP Twitter hack causes panic on Wall Street and sends Dow plunging - 7c8011dda3f3b
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/apr/23/ap-tweet-hack-wall-street-freefall

======
rcirka
Kind of reminds me of the movie "Taking of Pelham 123", where a stunt is
created so that someone can profit by shorting the stock market. I wonder who
made out on this one.

